# Lion Head



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

that looks good! I had a friend that did that to his Newfoundland last summer.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I _do_ see the resemblance! And despite Hershey's "lion head," I'll bet he's got a lamb's heart; sweet and gentle and never baaaaaaaaad! He looks so good with his "mane" blowing in the wind!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww! I love big TK's on short bodies  Hershey is so handsome, too. I love the 2nd shot of his face. He has such a cute head.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Great shot for comparison. And, that's a lovely place there. He looks great in his new cut. When it is time to cut out spoos down, I will be very reluctant to take off all of that top knot that took so long to grow. I will probably make it shorter but still bandable.
_


----------

